# استفسار عن دهانات الواجهات الخارجية



## بشير جديد (30 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عندي استفسارات اتمنى من الأخوة الكرام الإجابه عليها وهي استفسارات حول دهانات الواجهات الخارجية للمباني من حيث مايلي :
1-انواع الدهانات المقاومة للعوامل الخارجية من شمس و مطر ......
2-الماركات العالمية ذات الجوده العالية لتلك الدهانات و المتوفره في الأسواق الخليجية
3-طريقة واسلوب وكيفية تنفيذ دهانات للواجهات الخارجية
4-الألوان الجميلة التي تتناسب مع أختلاف نوع المبنى و كذا طرق مزج الألوان 
5-طرق الزخرفة الخارجية للواجهات .
6- وكيفية الحفاظ على الدهانات و إطالة عمرها بدون صيانه او ترميم .
ودمتم طيبين​


----------



## hiba (30 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

هذه بعض الأبحاث عن الدهان موجودة في المرفقات...أتمنى أن تكون مفيدة.

وهذه بعض المصادر :

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/
http://www.aecdaily.com/aecindex.html
http://www.el-benaa.com/vb3/index.php


----------

